# Best Consultancy in India for Australian Migration



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

I'm planning to relocate to Australia and interested in the best consultancy 
agency in India to file my PR and provide relocation assistance to Australia.

Please let me know which consultancy is best in India for Australian PR process.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

rahul_1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to relocate to Australia and interested in the best consultancy
> agency in India to file my PR and provide relocation assistance to Australia.
> ...


You are best consultant for yourself. Its pretty straight forward process so I don't think any other consultant would add any value.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

rahul_1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to relocate to Australia and interested in the best consultancy
> agency in India to file my PR and provide relocation assistance to Australia.
> ...


my honest advice:- Don't use an agent. Instead use all the info in this forum


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice but would love to go with a good consultancy


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

yeah..i know expatforum.com.

i paid huge amount to my agent and i am regretting it. in fact he did more harm to my case than good.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Expat forum is best. In case u think your case is complicated then use an agent.

I used AssureVisa. They are great. The guy is based in ACT, is an Indian and is great. Has worked in immigration department in Oz; is learned & knows the ropes well. Google it up. 

I backed out after getting SA invite though.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

I agree with other guys, there is enough information in this forum to get your process started. I came across this forum pretty late otherwise I wouldnt have got an agent for myself.


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Hi*

So Abhinav , y axis , rest other consultants not good ?


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Where are you based in India ? I had initially opted for Y axis but later backed out when they said they'd charge me an exhorbitant amount of 2 Lacs for getting it through a MARA guy.
The reasons they gave were too foolish to me. In the end, i went ahead with a MARA agent who my friend knew (he had used his services for OZ). So far he's been good !

So Y axis is not MARA registered & id strongly advise you not to engage the services of any agent that is not MARA registered.


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

*hi*

Please let me know the name of agent.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

You can try Visa and Permits if you want. I think they charge Rs.1.3 lakhs for the entire process


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Make sure your agent is registered with OMARA so you know they have at least received the required level of training and qualification, and they should also be complying with the code of conduct. They do not need to be located in your home country, as most will do consultations via Skype or other means.

Many people will tell you that you don't need a migration agent, but only you can make that decision. The migration process can be quite complicated and unless you are confident you know enough about the requirements (including all the unpublished parts), have an agent at least give you some initial advice based on a review of your situation can be a very worthwhile investment. You don't have to look far to find posts from people who have had negative skills assessments, unsuccessful visa applications, MRT appeals, etc.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Go with Visas And Permits Bangalore.. My experience with them has been really amazing.
These folks are purely professionals.. Very responsive .. They call you back in case they couldn't take you call... 

Above recommendation is iff you want to hire a consultant... But best option is to do it yourself... Expat forum is the best place


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I used Apex Visas. They were quite ok. Whoever you pick for your agent, do ensure that you review carefully everything they submit. When lodging my visa, the lady would send me the pdf and I noticed lots of mistakes including big ones like filling out my IELTS reference number incorrectly. It took about 4-5 back and forth to get things down to a comfortable level. There were still some mistakes in the various street names but honestly it would have taken another 5 rounds to get those down too so I didn't bother.

However, one area where the agent helped me big time was NOT claiming the initial 2 years that the ACS assessment ignores. I had 23 months at 1 company and 5 years 3 months at the 2nd company. She split my experience as 1 year 11 months (not relevant), 1 month (not relevant) and 5 years 2 months (relevant). The not relevant part bothered me and I tried very hard to explain to her that that was indeed relevant to my occupation. I did not know that putting something as not relevant meant no points for it. In my case, it wouldn't have mattered point-wise since I would still get 10 points but you never know how my CO would have viewed that.


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

What about Abhinav , Immigrationxperts ?


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

rahul_1980 said:


> What about Abhinav , Immigrationxperts ?


Hi Rahul,

Opulentus is also good, charge 70-80k for entire process (whole family), professional team..... 

Abhinav is also good...

Don't have any experience with Immigrationexperts...


Note: I request you to choose an expert agent rather than proceed without guidance because it is not the matter of some thousand rupees, its about your visa application process and moreover your future.....

So, think twice before act....


With Regards & Best Wishes,
Jagjeet


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

hi jagjeet ,

which consultancy you applied from ?


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

Talked to Visas And Permits but they are too costly, charging 1.2 Lakhs approx. 
Abhinav looks good and charging 75K. Don't understand what makes one charge more other less
even when both are not MARA agent.


----------



## rahul_1980 (Aug 5, 2015)

Deciding between opulentus and abhinav. Both seem good consultancy after seeing reviews


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi ,heard abhinav consultancy have bad opinion from net review so pls don't contact them ..looks Xiphias consultancy it's a honest one .


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

rahul_1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to relocate to Australia and interested in the best consultancy
> agency in India to file my PR and provide relocation assistance to Australia.
> ...


Hi,

Me and my husband are also planning to relocate to Australia. Earlier we also tried our luck for Canadian PR but the agent turned out to be fraud. One of our friends have applied for Australian PR and they are waiting for their VISA which can come anyday now.
They suggested us Opulentus as they filed their case through them and we are also planning to register with them soon.
Hope to hear update on your case soon.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Are u talking about abhinav r Xiphias ?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello Rahul Bhai,

i chose Sourabh (MARA agent). His applications are really fast.

Education College in Australia, Australian Colleges, International Student Visa in Australia

Most important thing, he is an Indian. I just put my query on his website, he emailed me and we had called chat...

Finally, he send one one email for all document..........i followed his process and now i have VISA 190.

You can try


Sourabh Aggarwal MAA, MIA, MICAA - Migration Agent Registration Number: 1462159
Edu Embassy Education Consultant, Ph: +61 426 089 600 (Brisbane, QLD, Australia)
E-mail: [email protected]



Today i got VISA Grant.... He is best 




rahul_1980 said:


> Please let me know the name of agent.


----------



## fahmeed ali (Mar 19, 2016)

hi ol der,


please help me with some suggestions to migrate to OZ...


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my husband are also planning to relocate to Australia. Earlier we also tried our luck for Canadian PR but the agent turned out to be fraud. One of our friends have applied for Australian PR and they are waiting for their VISA which can come anyday now.
> They suggested us Opulentus as they filed their case through them and we are also planning to register with them soon.
> Hope to hear update on your case soon.


My experience with Opulentus is not good. It was like am guiding them the process rather than Opulentus doing it for me. They have misguided me for my relevant occupation.

There are many applicants who are not happy with opulentus. check in consumer complainants and you can find many of applicants.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

I strongly suggest to do you your PR on your own. I have an agent, and my experience has been been bad. I have ended up doing everything on my own. This forum has been of great help.

Most of these crooks don't know much about PR process. If you can spend some time online and on these forums , you don't need an agent. Don't waste your money, speaking from my experience.
I don't know about MARA agents though.


----------



## dhruv_sahai (Mar 16, 2014)

I would not suggest anyone who have reached expatsforum.com to hire an agent or consultant.

This forum has enormous database and experienced members. All you need is a little time to understand how you start to gather knowledge from it.

I too along with my couple of friends follow this forum and are at finalization stage.

See my timeline.


Uncountable members of this forum are already settled in AUS.

I would strongly recommend that EXPATFORUM is all what you need.
Don't get into trap of consultant. They cant judge you better than yourself.


Regards,
DS


----------



## AustralianExpert (Mar 27, 2016)

*Migration agent in India*

There are some people, who would like to use an agent for their immigration process. If you want to use a migration agent, the Department of Immigration recommends using a MARA agent. You can search for them in the Migration Agent Registration Authority website. Please type Migration Agent Registration Authority in google.

If you are looking for a good registered migration agent, there are several good registered migration agents. One of them is Visa Help Australia Pty Ltd or Skilled migration consultants Pvt Ltd. Please see the testimonials to decide whether you want to contact them. 

Their testimonials indicate that they are good:
“Visa help Australia is undoubtedly the best Immigration Services for Australia & Dr. Annathurai is one of the best immigration consultants”
“I could not have imagined any other agent other than Anna to handle my case. He is very professional and extremely fast.“
“Dr. Anna is the best possible person you can trust…Very Professional, ethical, fast and responsive…”
“A trusted partner in your pursuit and a thorough Professional – He is more concerned about the timeliness on your VISA application than you would be worried about it. “
“He had completely changed my views on immigration agents…”

All the best.


----------



## anshulmadan (Dec 13, 2015)

The best way is to use EXPAT FORUM Only. Although there are some people who don't have the time to go through all this and need an expert guidance who can guide them to provide the exact documents for application and apply on their behalf. 

One of my friend hired VMAKEVISAS in Nehru place Delhi and was quite satisfied as they charged around 65K for the complete family PR process and that too was split in two to three sections of payment. They also give an online site for tracking your case. 

Although there are not many MARA agents available in India so most of the consultants just pay some money to a MARA registered lawyer /agent to also be a part of their consultancy so that they can process visa from their office. Same is the case with VMAKEVISAS as they have a MARA registered agent on whose name they process the visa's. They also have an office in Melbourne. 

See if you feel its good for u. Secondly they only guide and apply.. its only you who needs to enquire and stay updated about your case and choose the best option for you.

Regards
Anshul


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

Also should be more cautious with agents since some people would insist for more money during grant time. This has happened with one of my friend`s colleague. So suggest to go by own or go with agents from reference is the best.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my husband are also planning to relocate to Australia. Earlier we also tried our luck for Canadian PR but the agent turned out to be fraud. One of our friends have applied for Australian PR and they are waiting for their VISA which can come anyday now.
> They suggested us Opulentus as they filed their case through them and we are also planning to register with them soon.
> Hope to hear update on your case soon.


Opulentus are most idiotic fools ....have no knowledge about what they do......they learn from you......Its your hard earned money ...you put into braindead consultancies.........My advise.......go through DIPB site.......everything is clear...........shoot your doubts here .....many will help you.....


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> Opulentus are most idiotic fools ....have no knowledge about what they do......they learn from you......Its your hard earned money ...you put into braindead consultancies.........My advise.......go through DIPB site.......everything is clear...........shoot your doubts here .....many will help you.....


C'mon man, there is a reason why there are lots of Migration Agents already. I'm not with you in the fact that everything is clear at the DIBP website, in addition there are some benefits to applying through an agent in some cases where you can go express 

My advice is to go with an agent located in Australia, so you can sue them if anything goes wrong  Don't worry about communication and contracts, all are done now seamlessly


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

successcre8or said:


> C'mon man, there is a reason why there are lots of Migration Agents already. I'm not with you in the fact that everything is clear at the DIBP website, in addition there are some benefits to applying through an agent in some cases where you can go express
> 
> My advice is to go with an agent located in Australia, so you can sue them if anything goes wrong  Don't worry about communication and contracts, all are done now seamlessly


I am not asking you to be with me dude......I just told the reality....If one wants to hire an agent....better go for MARA AGENT........instead of unregistered ,poor knowledged so called consultancies.......its waste of money...could you elaborate on which type of cases you can not express unless the case is highly complicated?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

JP Mosa said:


> I am not asking you to be with me dude......I just told the reality....If one wants to hire an agent....better go for MARA AGENT........instead of unregistered ,poor knowledged so called consultancies.......its waste of money...could you elaborate on which type of cases you can not express unless the case is highly complicated?


I'm definitely going for a registered MARA agent, how on earth am I going to sue if he is not registered ?


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

ashish1e834 said:


> Expat forum is best. In case u think your case is complicated then use an agent.
> 
> I used AssureVisa. They are great. The guy is based in ACT, is an Indian and is great. Has worked in immigration department in Oz; is learned & knows the ropes well. Google it up.
> 
> I backed out after getting SA invite though.


Hi Ashish

I really need some suggestions from you as I see that you had applied for 149211 earlier and then changed to 149212. Would heartily appreciate if you could share some advice on articulating the CV which could suit both the skills. I was about to apply for contact centre manager but the July list made me realize that it would be a distant dream. With state nomination I get 60 points. Hence, wanted to go for customer service manager. As I see there is a very little difference between the two (after sales service). 
Thanks !


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

https://www.opulentuz.com/

This actually is a Fraud Company. There is a sales girl called Inshika( https://www.linkedin.com/in/inshika-gupta-0b1bb329/) which gives all wrong information to just trap you in taking the services, once you pay the money, the real torture begin. The process team is logically deprived and uneducated. You have to guide them what to do. 

Case:
The https://www.opulentuz.com/ actually says on the top right - "Registered MARA agents" , so any one new would think that they are giving their application to some professional body, but actually its a sham. They are not any registered MARA agents, I've asked them multiple times to share their MARA registration no# but they have no answer. What they do that if you ask them this question then they will ask yo to pay 1.5lacs for MARA agents. Which you yourself can do on your own. 
So please don't fall prey under the pretex that they are registered MARA agents. 

Hope this helps in making good decision.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> https://www.opulentuz.com/
> 
> This actually is a Fraud Company. There is a sales girl called Inshika( https://www.linkedin.com/in/inshika-gupta-0b1bb329/) which gives all wrong information to just trap you in taking the services, once you pay the money, the real torture begin. The process team is logically deprived and uneducated. You have to guide them what to do.
> 
> ...


Just a quick one. A search on MARA portal does indicate that they have a registered migration agent working for them (https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-...ails/?id=00c259ee-a352-e311-9402-005056ab0eca)

If you feel like they have given you wrong or misleading information you can report them here


----------



## abroshan (Aug 6, 2020)

That's right, they are not any MARA agents but pretend that they are by flashing on their website.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abroshan said:


> That's right, they are not any MARA agents but pretend that they are by flashing on their website.


They do have a Mara agent affiliated with them. You can still report them to Mara and if the report is true then their affiliated agent will loose his registration to practice for 3 years.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Just my two cents on the entire process - If you would go through the thread you will find that I was also in similar situation in the past. I have had enough experience in dealing with all the jingbang mentioned above, including AssureVisa. These agents will promise you sun and the moon and will talk about how they can influence outcomes. They Cant. 
All they can help you with is to look at very basic information of your experience and suggest the most apt skill for you, that too, only a rare few. 

There is nothing that you can't get in this forum that you would gain from an agent. I would strongly urge not to waste money there and take help from the forum. look at the stickies or ask the most active members , they all are super learned.

if you want to use MARA then use them ONLY if your case gets rejected due to whatever reasons and you need to set out for an appeal. There, their legal advise would help ...somewhat. 

Rest , if you don't care about money and are ok to remotely monitor your case, go for an agent.


----------

